# Any Love For Certina?



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't know much about Certina, but I got this on ebay because I loved its minimalist 60s vibe. Don't know if it is 60s, maybe early 70s? I haven't seen many Certinas in the vintage forum. This runs like a charm and keeps great time. Thinking of putting it on a no stitch black crocograin strap, what do you think? Cheers for looking.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't see the pictures as Photobucket is an awful photo hosting site (Flickr is my choice - easier, quicker and actually allows you to share the photo)

But vintage Certina are good buys, certainly in the UK where they are under appreciated. They are far more expensive in Europe. They often have nice in house movements, well finished.


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks, Scottswatches! Sorry about the pics...yes, photobucket has become just awful/unbearable, slow add polluted and unresponsive; time for a move I think.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thimo said:


> Thanks, Scottswatches! Sorry about the pics...yes, photobucket has become just awful/unbearable, slow add polluted and unresponsive; time for a move I think.


 I dreaded the move, thinking it would be terrible. But it was quick and easy, and flickr has never in my experience been down.


----------



## rubbatiti (May 5, 2018)

Apart from the 'Bristol 190' posted in that thread this is the other Certina I own.


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

i have a Certina Blue Ribbon from mid seventies have to say it is one of the best time keepers i have in my vintage collection


----------



## trident-7 (Mar 9, 2016)

Love Vintage Certina. Under-rated. I've got a couple of their divers:


----------



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

I love classical vintage Certina.

My Certina 5101, mid-1960s, cal 25-36


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

1974 CERTINA.

Cal: 28-10, 17 jewel.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive had a few DS2's over the years all gone now sadly... Seemed like a good idea at the time :huh:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

I can add a couple with this Certina Blue Ribbon



and a 21 jewel automatic.


----------



## trident-7 (Mar 9, 2016)

The turtle back is cool


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Liking these. I've been looking at Vintage Omegas and Longines which seem to be getting not expensive every day. Going to look into these.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

I enjoy wearing mine, the dial is brilliant with different textures and reflections. The lume is a lovely aqua, Dimensions are on point. Case and crystal are lovely. My only critique is the movement and this may be only limited to some not all. But there is some rotor rattle and it runs fast, but i don't need accuracy to 2 sec per day. Didn't notice it was vintage, just saw the title. Enjoy anyway.


----------

